# Are these the QUIC source code links?



## funkimunk (Aug 24, 2011)

Heya Guys,

We have all seen the QUIC edition of android running on touchpad units via youtube, in recent times qualcomm have been very good @ posting source code for their projects so lets assume the source code for this system is available on Code Aurora.

There are only 2 devices that are publicly known that use the APQ 8060 which are the touchpad and the QCOM Dragonboard (a dev board) it should be noted that both of these devices have a lot of common components.

The APQ 8060 is sometimes referred to as the MSM 8660_SURF (as noted in the QCOM presentation http://www.uplinq.com/sites/default/files/images/Snapdragon-Lab-Creating-Custom-Drivers.pdf, lets assume surf is related to the non Cellular focus of this SOC).

Which leads us to infer that the 8660_SURF code branches refer to the dragonboard or the touchpad (they are similar).

Here are the Code Aurora Trees for SURF related entries

https://www.codeaurora.org/gitweb/quic/la/?p=platform/vendor/qcom/msm8660_surf.git;a=summary

https://www.codeaurora.org/gitweb/q...atform/vendor/qcom/msm8660_surf.git;a=summary

https://www.codeaurora.org/gitweb/quic/kernel/ (David B's link)

Also this is probably the touchscreen driver for the touchpad if its not in those code branches (I have yet to clone out the repo so am unsure) note that if these drivers are in the repo then that increases the chance that we have the correct touchpad repo.

http://www.cypress.com/?id=1938&rtID=119

I dont have the free time to build and test this as I working on an Thesis @ the mo, could you guys evaluate the viability of these code branches?

Android build instructions are likely here http://www.uplinq.com/sites/default/files/images/Snapdragon-Lab-Creating-Custom-Drivers.pdf

If these aren't the correct branches we can under the GPL request the code for the Touchpad QUIC project as it was inadvertently distributed.

I should be available to lend a hand with code and porting in about a month + 1/2  (I have lots of android and Linux porting experience)

Hope this helps, thanks for taking the time to read this and im looking forward to your thoughts and constructive comments (even though I may not be able to view them immediately).


----------



## funkimunk (Aug 24, 2011)

Also please note the Android Repo is syned with repo init -u git://codeaurora.org/platform/manifest.git -b gingerbread_rel -m M8660AAABQNLYA109002.xml

This M8660AAABQNLYA109002.xml manifest is not mentioned in the QCOM branch listings @ https://www.codeaurora.org/xwiki/bin/QAEP/gingerbread


----------



## funkimunk (Aug 24, 2011)

The Touchpad touchscreen drivers ARE in this repo https://www.codeaurora.org/gitweb/q...17234586a8d5;hb=refs/heads/android-msm-2.6.35 , I sadly dont have the time to look into this further at the moment but this looks really promising could any devs with free time take a look @ this please? 
If you can thank you but I do I realise you are likely busy 

EDIT: I searched that branch for touchstone and a changes were listed from the commit that introduced the cyress touchscreen driver that the touchpad uses. The search was https://www.codeaurora.org/gitweb/q...ads/android-msm-2.6.35&st=commit&s=touchstone i'm unsure if this is a SNAFU in the search routine


----------



## Mattseg (Aug 22, 2011)

Good stuff... and you're on the right track.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Great find, curious to see if the dev teams utilize this


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

sent a PM to rhcp011235 about this to see if there is anything useful


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

My team already compiled this. and thats what we are booting. we did this a long time ago. But, thanks for the info


----------



## funkimunk (Aug 24, 2011)

rhcp011235 said:


> My team already compiled this. and thats what we are booting. we did this a long time ago. But, thanks for the info


Awesome, did the touch screen driver work with minimum tweaking? (I would imagine it would require the addresses of the I2C bus).


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

We have working touch in the sense. it can see where you touch it. we are working on sending the data to the uinput device. to have "REAL" touch. the driver is not from cypress or hp or anyone. its hand written.

Also, I will be sending my unit to a friend for some repairs. my home button is not working. I took it apart. now its kinda loose. just want it working right. and im not going to use my LIVE unit for dev. So might slow us down a bit.


----------



## funkimunk (Aug 24, 2011)

rhcp011235 said:


> We have working touch in the sense. it can see where you touch it. we are working on sending the data to the uinput device. to have "REAL" touch. the driver is not from cypress or hp or anyone. its hand written.
> 
> Also, I will be sending my unit to a friend for some repairs. my home button is not working. I took it apart. now its kinda loose. just want it working right. and im not going to use my LIVE unit for dev. So might slow us down a bit.


Awesome!
I guess its a case of providing coordinates from I2C to /dev/uinput I will be very happy to lend a hand after I finish my uni work (I have experience with embedded Linux and complete android porting to WM devices), I have spend far too much time in texmaker recently.

Is there any location where I can get docs for all current steps?


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

funkimunk said:


> Awesome!
> I guess its a case of providing coordinates from I2C to /dev/uinput I will be very happy to lend a hand after I finish my uni work (I have experience with embedded Linux and complete android porting to WM devices), I have spend far too much time in texmaker recently.
> 
> Is there any location where I can get docs for all current steps?


Correct.

And, there is no docs or public code atm. also, I will be sending in my dev TP for service and it wont be back for a week. so things may slow down. depends on the others. ive tried to get another at cost. No one seems to want to sell for it. so, im stuck with what i have.


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

rhcp011235 said:


> Correct.
> 
> And, there is no docs or public code atm. also, I will be sending in my dev TP for service and it wont be back for a week. so things may slow down. depends on the others. ive tried to get another at cost. No one seems to want to sell for it. so, im stuck with what i have.


I'd be curious what experience you have if you try this touchpad driver (pulled from the palm 3.0.2 kernel source)... (un-tar-gz it into a separate directory so you can see all of the files... I re-uploaded as the previous version was missing the "Makefile" that included that driver...)


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

scifan said:


> I'd be curious what experience you have if you try this touchpad driver (pulled from the palm 3.0.2 kernel source)... (un-tar-gz it into a separate directory so you can see all of the files... I re-uploaded as the previous version was missing the "Makefile" that included that driver...)


These drives came from internal sources and via our team. Spreading them around is not a good idea. + if you flash that firmware included it will just brick your TP.

(You all have been warned)


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

Um, that's source that I downloaded from palm... it's not compiled... and I personally copied these files from the palm source I downloaded from here:hhttp://opensource.palm.com/3.0.2/index.html... nothing I gained from your team...

I'm not trying to brick my TP... or anyone else's... I was just trying to help.


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

scifan said:


> Um, that's source that I downloaded from palm... it's not compiled... and I personally copied these files from the palm source I downloaded from here:hhttp://opensource.palm.com/3.0.2/index.html... nothing I gained from your team...
> 
> I'm not trying to brick my TP... or anyone else's... I was just trying to help.


I did not even look. Anything you find on palm/HP is of no use we already have it all. + we have drivers direct from cypress for their chipset + android. It wont work. Dont fool with it. You will end up in a brick.

We have already went though it all. Including the CM team.


----------



## funkimunk (Aug 24, 2011)

rhcp011235 said:


> I did not even look. Anything you find on palm/HP is of no use we already have it all. + we have drivers direct from cypress for their chipset + android. It wont work. Dont fool with it. You will end up in a brick.
> 
> We have already went though it all. Including the CM team.


Would it be possible to get bootstrapping procedure info? I assume you guys are using novacom to control the process/supply the uImage files but it would help me so much to have the exact procedure.


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

rhcp011235 said:


> I did not even look. Anything you find on palm/HP is of no use we already have it all. + we have drivers direct from cypress for their chipset + android. It wont work. Dont fool with it. You will end up in a brick.
> 
> We have already went though it all. Including the CM team.


my point was to define where that source snippet came from.


----------

